# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  2021 Update

## Lunaire

Hello to those of you in our small forum community!  :silly: 

First of all I’d like to apologize for not being active in recent times. My computer failed in 2019 and I have been without one since. This coupled with crazy life events and    
@Total Eclipse
 having health issues means that we haven’t had as much time to dedicate to the site as we’d like. 

I feel this period of silence has been long enough so I’m typing up this message on my phone (despite how much I dread touchscreen keyboards).  :argh: 

As you may know this site has had difficulties growing the user base in part because the registration system is broken. Whenever we do enable the registration the forum is immediately flooded with spam from bot nets which leads us to believe it has been added to a database for those kinds of attacks. In order to preserve the integrity of the forum for existing members we made the tough decision to only allow new registrations through manual approval. 

The good news is that we are working on merging this site with Anxiety Central this year which will increase our community size and fix our registration issues. More details about this merger will be available closer to the go-live date and we’ll try our best from here on out to keep you updated as we make progress. 

Thank you to all of you who have kept this forum alive in recent years. I’d particularly like to give a shout out and appreciation to    
@Otherside
,   
@Ironman
, 
@Koalafan
 
@Cuchculan
, and    
@CloudMaker
 for being awesome.  :stars:

----------


## Cuchculan

Hey back to you. No way you could add the normal ' prove you are not a bot ' fuction. Hate the bloody things at times. Makes me click on pictures that have boats in them. If it keeps bots off the site it is well worth it. As for the merger. We have been hearing that for a few years now. The other site is not exactly very active either. Know a few of the names from a 3rd site I do be on. But what we need on this site is more posting in other sections. Seems we have an anxiety site were nobody posts in the anxiety sections. One thread has been mainly used over the past year. Guess we can only wait and see will the merger actually really happen this year. Some of us are like a captain on a ship. We stay with the ship until it finally sinks.  ::D:

----------


## CloudMaker

wow thanks 
I kind of like that our community is small IMO

----------


## Cuchculan

It will remain so even after the merger. Very people posting over there either.

----------


## Lunaire

Forums definitely seem to be a medium that have waned in popularity since the introduction of social media. 
That being said we hope to retain at least a core active community for years to come once we are able to get the registration problems resolved. 

I do agree that we could use some more activity in the actual anxiety related sections of the forum but I believe those topics are inherently more difficult to discuss and not as ‘fun’ as some of the general sections so it makes sense that we don’t see as much posting there.

----------


## Cuchculan

If you looked at the forum for the first time and you had anxiety, you would not want to join because of the lack of posting in those sections. We have the part we like to post in. The most obvious topic of them all. To make others want to use this forum the other section would need some posts. Maybe give us a heads up just before the merger and we can create a few false topics.  ::D:  Make it look more active than it really is. Until then we are happy with our bit of posting we do. It is what what we want to discuss.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> If you looked at the forum for the first time and you had anxiety, you would not want to join because of the lack of posting in those sections. We have the part we like to post in. The most obvious topic of them all. To make others want to use this forum the other section would need some posts. Maybe give us a heads up just before the merger and we can create a few false topics.  Make it look more active than it really is. Until then we are happy with our bit of posting we do. It is what what we want to discuss.



Eh, maybe not false topics but I'm sure we all have a lot to post about our anxiety in the past several years! I can start some actual threads with some struggles.

----------


## CeCe

:Evil Banana:

----------

